# Starcore International Mines (SAM)



## MatrixDweller (Apr 5, 2018)

I took a look at this stock (TSX:SAM) yesterday after close and it looked like it had a bearish technical event but then I see a big dump of stock and dropped over 13%. It's hard to understand why it went down so much and the company looks sort of healthy. Would this be a good buy at this time?


----------

